# بخش دانش آموزی > منابع کنکور > منابع زمین شناسی >  مهم نظرسنجی زمین شناسی منابع - ۱۴۰۰

## MMdibi

سلام دوستان
متاسفانه و یا خوشبختانه زمین شناسی در کنکور تجربی هست و تاثیر هر چند اندکی روی زیرگروه 2 دارد.
دوستانی که زمین زده اند (در کنکور ) لطفا کمک کنند.

----------


## Nine

من با زیر ذره بین نظام قدیم که تست و درسنامه بود+گاهی اوقات فیلمای شکیبا کریمی آزمونای قلم رو ۸۰/۹۰میزدم البته مرور نمیکردم و کنکور درصد خوبی نگرفتم

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام دوستان
> متاسفانه و یا خوشبختانه زمین شناسی در کنکور تجربی هست و تاثیر هر چند اندکی روی زیرگروه 2 دارد.
> دوستانی که زمین زده اند (در کنکور ) لطفا کمک کنند.



اولا تاثیر چندان نداره داداش تاثیرش محسوسه ! 

دوما هم اینکه کتاب خاصی نیاز نیست بخرید ! اگه میخوای کتاب دارم من زمین خیلی سبز علامت هم نخورده میدم بهت ( پول پست به گردنت و اسلام) . 
اگه ازمون میری حالا هر ازمونی که هست سوالاتش رو بزنی کافیه زیادی هم هست . یه خلاصه مفید هم بنویسی کافیه . 

فعلا رونمایی نکردم از خلاصه های ممد ار در زمینه زمین شناسی که هر فصل رو یه صفحه کاغذه با تست!  :Yahoo (94):  طلب انجمن از من این کاغذا اما خرداد ماه! 

تمام فصول رو نخون زمین شناسی سلامت و فصل 1و گوهر ها و زلزله بنظرم کافیه و میشه 40 درصد زد و این یعنی غوغا!

----------


## mlt

> اولا تاثیر چندان نداره داداش تاثیرش محسوسه ! 
> 
> دوما هم اینکه کتاب خاصی نیاز نیست بخرید ! اگه میخوای کتاب دارم من زمین خیلی سبز علامت هم نخورده میدم بهت ( پول پست به گردنت و اسلام) . 
> اگه ازمون میری حالا هر ازمونی که هست سوالاتش رو بزنی کافیه زیادی هم هست . یه خلاصه مفید هم بنویسی کافیه . 
> 
> فعلا رونمایی نکردم از خلاصه های ممد ار در زمینه زمین شناسی که هر فصل رو یه صفحه کاغذه با تست!  طلب انجمن از من این کاغذا اما خرداد ماه! 
> 
> تمام فصول رو نخون زمین شناسی سلامت و فصل 1و گوهر ها و زلزله بنظرم کافیه و میشه 40 درصد زد و این یعنی غوغا!


۴تا فصل زمینو بدون تست فقط روخونی کردم ماه آخر،صبح کنکورم ساعت ۵/۳۰بلند شدم تا وقتی خواستم برم اون ۴فصلو یه‌دور روخونی کردم.۴۰زدم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mahdi021bay

اگر داروسازی رو هم مدنظر داری،به این روشی که میگم زمین رو بخون و مطمئن باش نتیجه میگیری چون خودم همین کاررو کردم
الان به هیچ وجه نیاز نیست وقتت رو روی زمین بذاری،یک ماه و نیم اخر یعنی دوران جمع بندی،روزی یک ربع زمین شناسی رو فقط از روی کتاب درسی بخون و کنارش تست های کنکور شش سال اخیر داخل و خارج رو بررسی کن و توی کنکور حدود سه دقیقه روی زمین وقت بذار که به درصد بین ۳۰-۴۰ کسب کنی،بیشتر از این درصد برای قبولی توی داروسازی نیاز نیست و همین مقدار هم رتبه رو خیلی جابجا میکنه

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mlt




۴تا فصل زمینو بدون تست فقط روخونی کردم ماه آخر،صبح کنکورم ساعت ۵/۳۰بلند شدم تا وقتی خواستم برم اون ۴فصلو یه‌دور روخونی کردم.۴۰زدم


اره باو زمین رو با اطلاعات عمومی مسابقه های سس دلپذیر هم میشه یه 10 و 15 ای زد*

----------

